# Teaching Weaves: 2x2 or another method?



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

My title kinda explains it all--

When beginning weaves, how did you start? Did you do 2x2 or another method? I'm very, very green with agility. I've been working with a friend and we rent training space bi-monthly to practice things. I'm ready for weave work and just not sure which method is best. 

I have online access to Susan Garrett's Puppy Perks and I have to admit I am a little unsure where to begin with my 3.5 year old dog. Anyway, advice appreciated. Tips welcomed! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I would first see what you instructor recommends. If you need help, you want them in your court. My friend is working 2x2 and it's interesting and her dog is doing very well. I did channels, and started Gabby as a young pup. I had them all the way open and just taught her to run through. When she was very confident, we started closing until they were her body width. This was a few week process. I left them there until she was over a year old. Then we started closing the rest of the way. 

Gabby is a VERY confident weaving dog. Trained Quinn the same way. Both dogs have awesome weaves. We are now proofing so they do 12 whether we go with them or not. It's going very well. 

Just a side note. Some people get hung up on "how" a dog weaves. Whether they single stride or two foot hop. Please don't worry, whatever your dog does comfortably will be fastest. If you try to change the dog (some try) it will slow them down and make weaves stressful. 

Enjoy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am starting Brady up with the 2x2 method 
My other dogs have learned differing ways but have never had super strong entries so I am trying the 2x2 way


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

When my dog was young we started with channel weaves (only 6) and each class in puppy agility the instructor would move them closer a tiny bit. We did puppy agility class several times and the progression was perfect for my dog. When she got older we did agility 1,2 3 and 4 classes. By the end of puppy agility -with poles closed -she could do 6 weaves. At the end of Agility 3 class she could do 12 super well!
At 15 months she could do them fast and not miss. Last Sept. we started competing in Jumpers with Weaves and she has never had a problem with them.

Just find the right instructor for your dog and it will be fine....whatever method.
Just make sure your dog is having fun.

Now if she could only do the teeter!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Thank you for your feedback! 

In my area, there is not a stand out instructor for agility courses. At one of the more "competition based" facilities, I took an intro level agility course. It was a complete waste of time and probably gave both my dog and myself some bad habits in need of breaking. It was more of a 'hey-pet people that want to jump and run about with their dog' course. Another course that I would take is over 2 hours away and I can not commit to the time to and from or the class time. 

To make a very long story short, my friend and I have had private lessons with some very good trainers. We then rent floor space at a facility and practice on our "homework" from our instructor. When we're ready for another private lesson, we schedule another and move forward respectively in regard to our individual dogs' needs. 

Our instructor uses the 2 x 2 method and that is the method we are using currently. As a newbie, I guess I fail to see how the dog generalizes and moves from one set of 2 x 2 to multiple. But, I digress. That's my problem as a handler.  I have seen dogs pop out of weaves early and make other mistakes. I just want to make sure we have a solid foundation at this point. We're moving slow working on 2 on, 2 off, wrapping jumps, etc.


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

I have heard that the 2x2 helps the dog with correct entrances to weaves when you are coming from one obstacle to the weaves. I drive 42 miles one way for my instructor at the Zoom Room. I have had some private lessons off and on from an instructor who helped with my handling and another with a private well-known instructor who I only used once who told me to PULL my dog up the teeter.

The most important thing for me is that the instructor does not teach a "fit all dogs" approach. My instructor has known my dog since she was 9 weeks old and she is 2 now. I will drive the extra miles because it is FUN for us there and we are always learning new things. We are now out of Novice class into the Open Jumpers with Weaves. In my opinion some of these agility classes are way too serious and difficult for my level and not fun for my dog.

Be patient with your dog and yourself. Trust that your dog will get it.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm sold on the 2x2. A couple of years ago I watched the video and spent a week teaching Flip the basics of weaving. I never went any farther than that first week of training (stopped at six poles), but I was very impressed with how far my dog was able to come in that week, especially since I had never taught a dog to weave before.

Here's the video of him on his sixth day of training. weaves day 6 - YouTube


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

That was day 6??? Why didn't you keep going? I thought it looked very good.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

TheZ's said:


> That was day 6??? Why didn't you keep going? I thought it looked very good.


I didn't have 12 poles at home and I'm not going to show Flip in agility. I might try Phoenix, not sure. But yeah, I was really excited at how far he came in just that week of training!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow! Flip was great!! 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I basically back chained on a straight set using shaping and wires. I am happy with how they weave, but entries could be better, so I bought the 2x2 video and that is what I am planning on using with Lindy.

And Flip does look great!! You should enter him in novice JWW!

PS, my thing with weaves is when I start training I focus on that, we do 3-4 sessions a day and get them up to 12 poles with no props ASAP.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I keep meaning to come back here and add that I don't think the 2x2 method would be best for all dogs. It worked for Flip because he had incredibly high drive for the toy I used to train him. But the method does depend in the dog being wrong a lot, and rewarding when they are right. So the basic idea for 2x2 is you send them, and as soon as the dog starts to weave wrong you verbally mark it, then call them back and start over. With Flip, as soon as I told him he was wrong he stopped, ran back to me, and was ready to try again. But I know that with a dog like Conner, on the other hand, he would have gotten discouraged reallyquickly with being wrong so much, and he doesn't have enough interest in toys to make him stay pumped up about it.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

I used 2x2. Sydney took a while to "get" it, but once she did it was easy to work her up to 12 fairly quickly. Now we just work on her doing all 12 all the time... and no matter where I am.

Her entries are always solid. 

I think ILoveMyGolden used channel - and her dog has awesome weaves. If she sees this she can pipe in!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Fin was taught 2x2 where we train, but it wasn't until we did them angled out (not sure what name for that method is called!) and brought them more upright did he really get them, and really care to get through them! My trainer went away for two weeks, joked "teach him weaves while I'm gone" I saw the angled out approach online, made my own weave set and he literally learned them in two weeks, it was so cool.

He does have entry issues (weak coming from an angle at the right) but so long as we are able to plan for them on course walk, we work with it, and train to correct as best we can at home.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Can anyone point me in the direction of a good Youtube channel or video for this? It is time to start Pearl.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I am sure there are videos online, but here is the link for the full DVD
Clean Run: 2x2 Weave Training 2-DVD Set


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I do channel. The nice thing about channel is I can practice entries on an open channel. That way I am not putting strain on my dog's body by weaving over and over again practicing those entries. By the time I close up the channel, entries are golden.


----------

